# Living in Adelaide or Sydney?



## depende

Hi 

I would like to study a Master course. I found an university in Sydney and Adelaide with the same course but I have to pay total 15000 AUD (7500 AUD per year) more in Adelaide than in Sydney!

I heard that the living costs are in Adelaide lower but I have to pay more fees for the Master course.

Now, I'm in a difficult situation to make a decision, should I go to Sydney or Adelaide?

Is somebody here that is living in Adelaide and can tell me about the living costs. I would like to compare it with Sydney and try to find out if the fees of 7500 AUD per year are justified that I have to pay more in Adelaide.

Thank you for any advice!!!


----------



## wojzilla

Rent and transport should be significantly cheaper for you in Adelaide than Sydney.
Adelaide has higher energy costs (at least electricity), eating out also seems to be more expensive here than the last time i was in Sydney.

Why is it so much more in Adelaide? What uni?


----------



## depende

Thank you for your reply!!

I compared the Central Queensland University in Sydney with the Charles Sturt University and the difference is significantly! Flinder's and the university of Adelaide are more expensive!!

So at the moment I really don't know what to do. Maybe I'll wait how many points I'll get from my skills assessment about my work experience.


----------



## depende

adranwalk said:


> Definitely Sydney! The living costs are a bit expensive, however the star live is better.


Thank you adranwalk.

After living 5 months in Adelaide, I moved to Melbourne because in Adelaide you can't find a job! I was really frustrated! The economy is really very bad there. If you walking through the city you will see a lot of stores that are for sale! I hope that Melbourne is better....


----------



## melbrandle

It oculd be that the university has more credibility in certain courses in one place than as compared to another, but you should do your research based on the accreditation that you want for yourself rather than the living costs. At the end of the day, the experience that you have while you're getting your education will be what you keep like precious cargo in storage rather than what you actually lear. Good luck!


----------



## Vakarian

Voting Sydney! Better job market, slightly higher living costs but you have everything you need around.


----------



## writerphilipbrown

It depends on what you need. The living cost will be cheaper in Adelaide. However, if you are talking about the environment, opportunity, it will be more in Sydney.


----------



## microbiologistvarun

Hi everyone we are family of 3 from india and will be moving adelaide soon. Can i have some suggestions regarding intial stay and low rent areas that are safe and close to transport.
Thank you


----------



## natasha1

I prefer Adelaide. the SA government offer sponsorship to students after graduation.


----------



## Cela

If you need a job, Sydney will have more opportunities. Accomodation,particularly, will be a great deal cheaper in Adelaide. Good luck deciding


----------



## sarojgovind

*Sydney better than Adelaide for Students*



depende said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to study a Master course. I found an university in Sydney and Adelaide with the same course but I have to pay total 15000 AUD (7500 AUD per year) more in Adelaide than in Sydney!
> 
> I heard that the living costs are in Adelaide lower but I have to pay more fees for the Master course.
> 
> Now, I'm in a difficult situation to make a decision, should I go to Sydney or Adelaide?
> 
> Is somebody here that is living in Adelaide and can tell me about the living costs. I would like to compare it with Sydney and try to find out if the fees of 7500 AUD per year are justified that I have to pay more in Adelaide.
> 
> Thank you for any advice!!!


I am an Adelaidian for the past 6 years. I love this place but the job market is quite tough. Wages for your part-time work is quite low compared to Sydney. Students struggles here.

If you want to compare the rental, please check the shared accomodations in realestate com au or gumtree com


----------



## sarojgovind

microbiologistvarun said:


> Hi everyone we are family of 3 from india and will be moving adelaide soon. Can i have some suggestions regarding intial stay and low rent areas that are safe and close to transport.
> Thank you


Hey Buddy,

If you want to live reasonable close to Adelaide, the cheap areas are BlairAthol, Atholpark, prospect (some areas).

Western and northern suburbs are cheaper but no good schools, How old is your son ?

please check the real estate websites., realestate com au

Are you a microbiologist, just curious because I work for SA Pathology.


----------



## microbiologistvarun

Hi
Thnx for replying.
i hv reached adelaide few months back.
Im staying in plympton.
Yes i hv my degrees assesed as medical lab technologist or research work or quality control.
I hv done bachelors and masters in medical microbiology.
Call me when free.
Varun
0426849903


----------



## vangogh

Sydney of course!! but Melbourne has the lot but what's best is that it is a city to eat, work, play and live in, not just to look at. Sydney only wishes.


----------



## 239722

Hello everyone Adelaide is indeed better than sydney due to cheap accommodation and better research facilities. Although fee is high in uni but quality of education is very high. Also transportation is easy in Adelaide


----------



## JandE

In January 2016 South Australia had the highest unemployment rate in Australia. Not much change from previous months/years.

Adelaide was nice for a short holiday, from my experience.


----------



## 239722

Thank you JandE for your response but please tell of i have applied for study visa for bachelor of mechanical engineering at university of south australia on recommendation of someone and after getting info at their website . Is it a good choice for me


----------



## tassieWombat

lovepreet1997 said:


> Thank you JandE for your response but please tell of i have applied for study visa for bachelor of mechanical engineering at university of south australia on recommendation of someone and after getting info at their website . Is it a good choice for me


Hi lovepreet - I was very much in same situation like yours. I was a Professional Computing student at UniSA. UniSA is not in G8 (Top Eight), but a member of ATN ( group of 5 technical schools). With all due respect, I will definitely pick Adelaide over Sydney. Sydney/Melbourne is an expensive place compared to Adelaide. If you think you have friends/families in Sydney, you can definitely go there on and off. There are cheap travel packages all year round. Thanks..


----------



## 239722

Hi tessi thanks for your reply


----------

